# Moment of Reflection in Memory of Remy Amador Presas



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2004)

Today is the Third Anniversary of the Passing of the Founder of Modern Arnis, GM Remy Amador Presas.

Please take time to mark this occassion first with a moment of silence.

Best regards,

Harold Evans


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2004)

.

Memorial photos here. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16943


----------



## Dieter (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## dearnis.com (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 28, 2004)

.

_____________________________________________________

In addition to the moment of silence this morning, we trained all left handed in his memory.


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 28, 2004)

bb


----------



## modarnis (Aug 28, 2004)

.


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Mathusula2 (Aug 29, 2004)

.


----------



## bart (Aug 29, 2004)

.


----------



## sungkit (Aug 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Seigi (Aug 29, 2004)

.


----------

